# SIP Prince Azul



## LooneyRavenclaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Prince Azul (featured in my profile pic), I got him on a whim 3 years ago when I went to pick up food for my turtles I saw him sitting there and fell in love with him immediately. He reminded me of Nemo as his left fin was pretty torn up, but he had a fighting spirit and immediately swam up when I pressed my finger onto his cup. I didn't know much about how to properly take care of a betta fish so as soon as I got home I started doing my research where I came across this lovely forum. I studied about betta care so much that night I forgot to study for my midterm that was the following day  Right after my midterm I went and immediately got all the proper supplies for him. He started in a 3gallon (moon shaped) tank which he loved until about a year ago I finally had the space and was able to upgrade him to a full 5 gallon tank. I was pretty lucky with him and he only suffered from minor fin rot once and got him quickly healed up. He was the first pet that I was 100% responsible for care & cost wise and boy did I spoil him. He had no signs of sickness except for getting lethargic and was eating less a couple weeks ago, his color also faded a little as well, I suspect his cause of death was old age. I will miss him greatly and will never forget my very first betta fish. Swim In Peace my sweet Prince Azul.


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm really sorry for your loss. At least he got to enjoy that larger tank for a little while. He's very lucky to have an owner that actually does research about the pet they are keeping. Not everybody does that when they really should.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss :'( I know a lot of people who say "It;s just a fish, get another one and get over it." but I don't believe that. I know how it feels to loose your first pet/betta because I lost my first pet who was a betta about 7 months ago and I cried for days while looking at his empty tank. My parents and friends were like "Oh my gosh get over it!"... Some people just don't understand...
Anyways, maybe Prince Azul and my Jim (the one that died) will meet and play together until we get to see them again  <3


----------



## LooneyRavenclaw (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope they are swimming together  sorry for your fishy loss As well. And a fish is just like any other pet they all deserve to be mourned.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

LooneyRavenclaw said:


> I hope they are swimming together  sorry for your fishy loss As well. And a fish is just like any other pet they all deserve to be mourned.


I agree, I don't understand why people think that their dog (or some animal) is SOOOOOO much more important than my fish! Thankfully, I have good friends who either have bettas and love them like me, want a betta cuz they love them, or simply are a good friend and appreciate my love of animals. Because let's face it, fish are amazing <3


----------

